# Spline jig for picture frames.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Now you have made your picture frame with your router, and you have glued up the mitres, you don't want it coming apart, use this jig to re-inforce your mitres with thick veneer splines, if done with a contrasting timber they are very attractive.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*I'm grateful for "old hats" like you Derek who share these "tricks"*



derek willis said:


> Now you have made your picture frame with your router, and you have glued up the mitres, you don't want it coming apart, use this jig to re-inforce your mitres with thick veneer splines, if done with a contrasting timber they are very attractive.


I'm grateful for "old hats" like you Derek who share these "tricks" with great visual support! 
It's far better than drawings in books to actually see how you personally accomplished it. 
Thank you again! 
Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You are more than welcome Gerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Before I bought the plate joiner I did it similar but my jig sat on the TS and slid along the fence. Later I bought a slot cutter and tried it with the, (pre router table) router but didn't feel comfy.

I've also used the tenon jig to cut slots for butt joint stock and stacked the dado


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

It's no big deal and not to put down Derek's way but I use the router table for this type of job,I use a thin blade if I want to put in two types of woods..the router table can do this job so well and so easy..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html

=========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I also cut on the router table, but on the smaller frames as demonstrated this is not practical, it is also possible to use a biscuit jointer as I have done, or a biscuit jointer router cutter, but not on small stock!!!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> It's no big deal and not to put down Derek's way but I use the router table for this type of job,I use a thin blade if I want to put in two types of woods..the router table can do this job so well and so easy..
> 
> ...


Both Derek's and Bob's methods will work, and I do not see a put down, only an honest discussion of alternatives means to the same end.

Bob, what kind of saw blade setup and router adapter do you show, and where can it be obtained? (Derek I already have a similar saw)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mftha

They can be had at Grizzly,at the right price ,you can also get one of them from Rockler but it's 4 times the price, made for putting in slit/barb hinges,no screws needed, just a slot to mount them in..

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1438
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5622

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/625
=========

http://www.amazon.com/DREMEL-Speed-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1235237985&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/2-Wood-Cuttin...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1235237985&sr=1-2

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=barb+hinges&submit.x=13&submit.y=15

======

========





mftha said:


> Both Derek's and Bob's methods will work, and I do not see a put down, only an honest discussion of alternatives means to the same end.
> 
> Bob, what kind of saw blade setup and router adapter do you show, and where can it be obtained? (Derek I already have a similar saw)


----------

